# Help! Sudden car sickness in toddler!!



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Our 3 year old SUDDENLY has car sickness. He has NEVER had an issue being in the car, but this past week, every time we get in the car to take our DD to camp or pick her up.. he throws up!! He will close his eyes and tell me he wants to go home. It is breaking my heart. 

I went to walmart to see if they had the little bracelets for kids, but they told me they don't sell them. I don't have anyone to leave the little guy with in the mornings, and the trip is 40 minutes one way. Tomorrow morning I think I will put a dvd in and see if that will help divert his attention. 

My kids LOVE to go on long drives. This car sickness is out of the blue. He does not get ill on short trips to the store and such. We haven't had "long" trips in awhile, we moved to a small town and everything is very close. DD's camp has been the only real exception to this. 

Any ideas on how I can make him more comfortable? Any ideas as to why, all of a sudden, we're having this issue?? I thought maybe it was something he ate, but he gets nauseous and uncomfortable each time. This morning he did NOT get sick but I know he was nauseous. He kept holding his mouth and closing his eyes and telling me he wanted to go home.

I got our nanny to stay with the boys in the afternoon while I pick DD up. I don't have that luxury in the mornings though. Tomorrow is the last morning we have to make this trip, but would still like to have your thoughts on the matter. Do you think this is temporary or something we'll have to deal with for years to come?


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

My youngest son had car sickness when he was very young. Everytime we went somewhere in the car, I would have to stop so he could get out and throw up. His doctor told me to use some kind of OTC medicine that I can't recall the name of right now but it always worked. He eventually outgrew it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Can you give him some ginger ale to sip on before leaving? Ginger is suppose to help settle a rough tummy.
And is he in the back seat? Could it be the side scenery making his eyes do something funny? Maybe in the middle of the backseat or in the front seat, might help some.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

A bit of benedryl may help.

Chewing gum may help, but toddlers aren't good at that yet.

Get his ears checked.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

DD did that twice when she got an ear infection, a few days before the pain or any other symptoms. Never carsick any other time.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

how about a little bit of candied ginger? or ginger tea or ginger ale....


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Can sympathize, but no real cures, tho ginger ale may help. Suffered thru this myself till I was 16 or so. My folks just always handed me a coffee can with a lid...


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I will try everything and see. I have checked his ears with a scope. .clean as a whistle and no redness or inflammation to indicate infections, but I'll keep an eye out just in case. He sits in the back, but that's not new. No other changes.. other than the distance. Distance has never bothered him before.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

therunbunch said:


> Our 3 year old SUDDENLY has car sickness. He has NEVER had an issue being in the car, but this past week, every time we get in the car to take our DD to camp or pick her up.. he throws up!! He will close his eyes and tell me he wants to go home. It is breaking my heart.


He is becoming aware of the movements of the car. It may pass in a year or two, and it may last into his teens. I've known people who had it right up until they started driving, when they took control of the car's movements.

Interestingly though, it doesn't always translate to other modes of transportation. Some people who get carsick don't get motion sickness on buses or planes. Some don't even get seasick.

We tried everything, and nothing seemed to work. We tried OTC meds, prescription meds, traveling on an empty stomach, traveling on a full stomach, and every wives tale in the neighborhood. You just have to wait until it passes.

**** Edited to Add ****
By the way, I'm not suggesting not to have him examined by his doctor, I'm just skeptical that much can be done. But you won't know for sure without an examination. It's entirely possible that it's a symptom of something acute.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Do you have health ins for the kids? If so you probably should have him checked for an inner ear problem.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yep, I was thinking inner ear problem as well. 

Watching a DVD will probably just make it worse. Always carried gingersnaps in the car for my daughter. Didn't take much to make her car sick.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

I was going to suggest ear infection too. But since that looks good...
My oldest started throwing up in the car about that age too -- still gets sick, just not as often. For long drives/flights dramamine is our friend.


----------



## mommymushbrain (Jan 10, 2005)

If it is a sudden onset, I would almost suggest he's getting overheated, but I'm not sure if you suffer the extreme temps in your location right now or not.

My 16 month old cannot eat an hour before a car trip due to the fact it is so hot that even with window shades and a/c full blast, he sweats and overheats quickly... which in turn causes his tummy to turn.

There is a an OTC called "Travel Ease" for motion sickness.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I've had on and off problems with travel sickness my whole life, but I've noticed it's always worse when I'm in the back seat (nothing you can do about that since he has to be back there). It's also much worse if I look out the side windows and see stuff whizzing past. If I can focus on looking out the front windshield it's a lot better. Could he maybe be doing that, looking out the side, lately?

I also get it if I try to read or watch a fixed DVD player in a van while riding. Of course, he's not reading, but is he watching a DVD? If so, try it without and see if that helps. 

As others have said ginger, ginger ale or Sprite type drinks help, no dairy just before the trip (gag), but no empty stomach either. Something slightly salty like crackers or pretzels is good with the ginger ale. Closing your eyes while the car is moving is almost certain to bring it on, so if you can, tell him not to do that.

If all else fails, dramamine is safe to give to toddlers above age two on a once-in-a-while basis. 

I can't think of anything else right now, but if I do I'll re-post. Hope this helps!


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Callie. This is our last long trip until Monday when we have to pick up daddy at the airport for R&R! I'm hoping to try some of these tips this morning and see if we can get a handle on things. Poor little guy, he sooo doesn't deserve this!


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

What kind of car is it? My youngest son sometimes gets carsick if he is in the back seat of the minivan on long curvy trips. We make sure a vent is blowing on him, and move him to the middle row.


----------



## Sededl (Jan 14, 2011)

Maybe fluid behind his ear drums? I had it for years and I still get sick sometimes. Stupid doctors cant find anything to keep it from happening.

A woman I go to church with busts up a dranamine and mixes it with juice to keep her little girl from getting sick.

Hope you find something


----------



## checkitnice (Aug 10, 2010)

Is it an exceptionally curvy road? I only got carsick for the first time last summer, trying to read in the car on a really crazy road.

If it is, try having him look out the window more or move him to the side of the car. Ginger helps too. Poor kid.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Keep the car cold. Run the air as high as possible take ice with you in something plastic so that he can hold it and put it where he thinks he needs it. Tell him to try holding it on his wrists. Keep him in the center of the car so he can see straight out the windshield. Use a truck if you've got one as they sit higher off the ground than a car or minivan. That alone might completely fix it. My son never gets sick in Grandpa's truck, but he pukes in my van every. single. time. Keep a box of gallon-sized freezer bags in the car to, hopefully, contain any problems.

Good luck.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I get car sick, plane sick, dock sick, boat sick, merry go round and or ferris wheel or other fair rides sick, swing sick. Sometimes I even get car sick when I am driving if the road is curvy LOL. I would suggest you have him examined by a doctor as motion sickness can also be a neurologic problem. As a parent that is the part that would concern me. sisterpine


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I think it's against the law for toddlers to ride in the front seat...that may just be for Florida, though.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm a life long car sicker too. Planes are ok if the cabin is well pressurized and my ears don't pop too much; otherwise I'm one of those barfing people that hugs the little commode at the back of the plane. 

In a car, I have to ride in the front. It's best if I'm the driver, but if not, then I keep my eyes shut as much as possible. It's the sudden moving of scenery that causes my system to go bonkers. I've often thought of trying to use a toy steering wheel to hold onto when I'm a car passenger, but haven't yet been brave enough to call that much attention to myself. 

I chew gum. My parents used to give me a pack of Clarks gum for every long car trip. It helped some, but the best thing was/is keeping my eyes shut, riding in the front, and focusing anywhere except out the windows.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Place the car seat in the middle of the car and remove any headrests so the child sees clearly ahead and not just a side view. When you are looking out the windshield you see the forward motion. If you look out the side windows you see all this wobbly flashing stuff flying by you. Also gingersnaps made with real ginger can help settle a gippy tummy.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

My daughter has always struggled with carsickness... Dramamine is our friend. Since this is a _sudden_ change, I would ask the doctor, just in case. Inner ear problems can have little or no physical symptoms, and you do not want to let an inner ear infection go undiagnosed.


----------



## hamijr (Dec 4, 2007)

My middle son gets carsick. Started when he was about two. I put SeaBands on his wrists (they sell the childrens ones at CVS) and also use Bonine for kids if its a long ride. It helps. Havent tried Dramamine yet because I havent been able to find the non drowsy formula here.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jan Doling said:


> I think it's against the law for toddlers to ride in the front seat...that may just be for Florida, though.


I think that's the law everywhere now. It's a good thing it wasn't when I was little. Mom's car would always have smelled like vomit if I would have had to ride in the back. 

I can't look down when I'm in the car. No reading, no road maps, even repeatedly looking at a gps screen makes me want to hurl. I have to sit in the front on long trips unless I'm in a big van or a bus and I sit where I can see out the front. If I fall asleep in the car I'll throw up just after I wake up.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

Since it is sudden, two guesses.

Ear infection.

Leaking exhaust (newly happening.)

It's how we once learned of a hole caused by gravel in our exhaust system.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I never even gave an exhaust leak a thought. I would have thought of that if he was suddenly sleeping or acting confused after being in the car. It is something to check out.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Could he have an ear infection?

I had car sickness as a child. My mom gave me a bag of those pink mints to suck on. They help. They're not hard but not too soft. Distracting myself by reading and not looking up really helped me. Reading does make things worse in some people.

My niece has car sickness. It helps her if she sits in the front seat which, of course, isn't appropriate for your little guy. Hers is better now that she has glasses. She's 13 now and has carried a puke bag since she was your little one's age. Hubby still has motion sickness if he's not driving. He takes motion sickness tabs to prevent it. By the way, the bracelets don't work. 

Could you or one of the other kids read to him or keep him distracted in some way?


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

My daughter has mild carsickness. The wristbands never helped her, but Dramamine does. I understand that Benadryl works very similarly to Dramamine, and I know it's safe for little ones, so maybe that's an option.

Also, yes, check his ears. A middle ear infection does not always cause pain, but can often cause vertigo. My son had ear infections all the time - but never once complained of pain.

Now, a related question -- for those of you with carsickness, did driving yourself help? My daughter is 15.5 and ready for her temps, but she's worried about getting sick while driving. I never had the slightest bit of such - so I have no idea what to tell her.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

This may sound funny but when I was a little guy. Rideing in the car I got sick from the trees and sun flashing (tree would block the sun for a second then sun then tree and so fourth) it made me sick especially early morning and towards late afternoon.

I always thought a pair of sun glasses would help but my mom wouldn&#8217;t hear of it. A cheap pair of sun glasses may help.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Maybe he has fluid in his ears, not an infection, but still it will affect his feeling of balance, etc. which can lead to car sickness. My DD had this problem when she was about the same age as your son until she got tubes put in her ears to drain the fluid.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Peacock - I've suffered from motion sickness all my life, but don't ever recall getting motion sick while driving.

I also have astigmatism, and so just looking at words on a page in the car is almost always hurl time. I even have to be careful about reading maps while moving too. The flashing of sunlight through the trees causes me serious problems too, but that is my astigmatism, strobe like flashing makes me sick whether I'm moving or not. Even looking at pinstriped fabric makes me nauseous.

Heat is a big thing with me, it does not seem to trigger it. But often a hot flash is a first symptom I'm getting motion sick. Like with reading the map, if I suddenly feel hot, I know to focus on what is out the front window and put the vent directly on me on high - and take off clothing if appropriate.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Peacock, the only time I've ever gotten it was once while driving very curvy mountain roads in Colorado. Not sure why it happened that time, as it never has any other time. Maybe I forgot to eat before I went. :shrug:

Dave, I've had that tree/sunshine thing too, though again it's not so bad if I'm staring straight forward and not to the side.

The weird thing is I started riding a bus to my grandma's when I was about 9 and never got sick on the bus, even though it was about five hours. But I did ride it to Denver one time, which was 19 hours, and didn't get sick that time either. So maybe buses are so big it evens out the motion sickness!


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> Can you give him some ginger ale to sip on before leaving? Ginger is suppose to help settle a rough tummy.
> And is he in the back seat? Could it be the side scenery making his eyes do something funny? Maybe in the middle of the backseat or in the front seat, might help some.



Ginger or Ginger ale. 

But for the love on Gingy! No 3 y/o (in a carseat/booster seat) should EVER sit in the front seat if possible (ie a pick-up truck).


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've got sick while driving. So sick I had to stop the car and wait for the sickness to pass. Going too fast on curvy roads will do me in every time. If anyone is driving in the Hocking Hills area and the car in front of you is doing 30 to 35 mph then don't ride their behind honking the horn. You don't want to see me hanging my head out the drivers window puking my guts up.


----------

